# php editor gesucht



## DarkMo (5. Oktober 2009)

ich frag einfach mal hier: 

normalerweise nutz ich immer den tsWebEditor, aber irgendwie is der manchmal komisch. bei meiner jetzigen version fehlt meines erachtens das syntax highlighting sowie die "klammern kontrolle". also wenn ich mit dem cursor auf ner klammer steh, wird die dazugehörende gehighlightet - normalerweise.

also generell such ich einen php editor mit:
- syntaxhighlight für html, php und am besten noch javascript
- soner autovervollständigung für funktionen/variablen
- 64bit fähig? ^^ also das es halt au unter win7 x64 laufen tut
- die "klammern kontrolle" *g*
- freeware

falls da wer was kennt, wär kuhl


----------



## midnight (5. Oktober 2009)

Wie wärs mit PSpad? Nur die Autovervollständigung von Variablen und Klassen (aka eigene Inhalte) wird schwierig, weil das Programm dann ja "mitdenken" muss.

so far


----------



## bingo88 (5. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab selber noch nicht damit gearbeitet aber:
Eclipse PHP
Netbeans PHP

Sind beides OpenSourde-IDEs, nutzen beide für Java. Wie gesagt, für PHP nocht nie verwendet, da ich kein PHP programmieren


----------



## Kadauz (5. Oktober 2009)

Notepad ++
.:: NOTEPAD++ ::.

Bester Editor ever und Open Source.


----------



## DarkMo (5. Oktober 2009)

jop, gefällt mir. auch schön, das man seine eigenen farben beim highlighter einstellen kann. das eigene variablen bla ned autovervollständigt werden... gade die sollte man ja an sich kennen. auch wenn es immer schöner is, wenn man mal lange verständliche variablenbezeichnungen nutzt ^^

gnaa, merk grad, er schmeisst nen fehler beim speichern und die php funktionen scheint er au ned zu kennen (wobei zweiteres dabei in den hintergrund rückt). verdämmt

edit: oh, bezog sich auf midnight *g* eclipse kenn ich au nur von java her un notepad klingt halt so nach notepad >< oder hab ich da vorurteile und der name ist nur etwas unglücklich gewählt?


----------



## Kadauz (5. Oktober 2009)

Notepad++ hat überhaupt nichts mit dem "Notepad" zu tun. Ist ein schöner schlanker Editor, den ich für Perl, HMTL, PHP und Javascript benutze. Wenn ich noch mehr könnte, würde ich das auch damit programmieren.^^


----------



## DarkMo (5. Oktober 2009)

hmm hmm, also mein tsWebEditor lässt sich auch einstellen (also farben der syntax-hl) sah ich grad, nur ich bekomm diese blöde klammerprüfung ned hin. das ging zumindest mal. vllt paar versionen durchprobieren. aber bisher bleibts mein favorit ^^ funzt zumindest anstandslos unter win7 (was ich irgendwie nich gedacht hatte ><) und ich hab mich halt dran gewöhnt :/ naja ma guggn. aber notepad++ werd ich sicher auch mal testen 

naja, ich meld mich nochmal, falls ich was finde. aber weitere "geheimtipps" sind natürlich auch gern gesehn. hilft ja sicher nich nur mir.

hier nochmal nen kleines bildchen von dem function-hint feature, was ich persönlich cool find. leider fehlt hier auch das autovervollständigen von php funktionen :/ naja, dafür isses kostenlos un es gibt ja php.net ^^

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/upload/dxBrXBSbgHjiXRC.png


----------



## midnight (5. Oktober 2009)

Notepad++ ist gut, nur kann der keine Syntaxvervollständigung. Ein Framework muss ja nicht sein - und schon garkeins in Java. Java nervt wie ich finde - aber das muss jeder für sich rausfinden.

so far


----------



## bingo88 (6. Oktober 2009)

Warum nervt denn Java? 

@topic: Also du kannst auch ruhig mal eclipse PHP ausprobieren, das muss nichtmal installiert werden. Nur entpacken und dann starten, legt meines Wissens auch keine Registry-Einträge o. Ä. an, kannst du also schnell wieder löschen, sollte es dir nicht gefallen. Musst allerdings Java dafür installiert haben (nur die JRE), sollte aber eigntl. eh standard sein ;o)


----------



## zcei (8. Oktober 2009)

Werf auch mal meine Meinung rein 
Notepad++ ist eig ganz nice, aber in irgendeinem meiner PHP Bücher haben die mal Weaverslave empfohlen. Ich hab den ausprobiert und bin echt begeistert^^ Tja jetz nehm ich nur noch den xD

http://weaverslave.ws

Ich weiß, n bissl alt aber der ist iwie geil  Ich mag ihn^^

MfG zcei


----------

